# [HU] Pár szó a Reiser4-rõl

## Danuvius

A reiser4 egy forradalmilag új féle fájlrendszer, ami fantasztikusan hangzik papíron.  Bele is bolondultam.  Így hát megtisztítottam a merevlemezemet, és reiser4-re változtattam a gyökér particiómat.

Az elején jól is ment minden.  Az emerge sync repül mint a szuperszónikus jet, és a merevlemez szinte hallhatatlan olyan csendes még kemény emerge telepítések alatt is.

De a mézeshetek nem tartottak napokig se.  Hamar feltünt hogy a 78.75 GB-os particióm 70 GB-osnak mutatkozik.  Avagy úgy tûnik hogy a reiser4 majdhogynem 9 GB-ot használ belsõ mesterkedéseihez.  1 GB-ot, vagy akár 2 GB-ot nem bánnék... de 9 GB?  Na azért ez túl sok.  Mennyi hely "veszne oda" egy 200 GB-os drive-ból?  Nekem ez már nem tetszett.

Aztán kezdtem észrevenni hogy egyre gyakrabban történnek lelassulások, addig a pontig hogy az egér megszünik reagálni pár másodpercre.  Csak két egyszerre történõ fájl operáció elég hogy ezt okozza.  (Például: bittorrent és DVD-rõl merevlemezre másolás)

Végül egy idõ és sok bittorentezés után csak továbbá romlódik a sebessége mind a fájlrendszernek mind a gépemnek.

Számomra elég negatív élmény a reiser4.  Úgyhogy, míg írok, már dolgozom azon hogy visszaváltsak reiserfs (reiser3) fájlrendszerre.  Hozzá kell adni persze hogy a reiser4 nem kész termék, hanem még nagyon is munkálat alatt áll.  De evvel a hozzászólással szeretném javasolni hogy aki ki akarja próbálni, tegye oly módon hogy könnyen visszaválthasson... ne úgy mint én hogy a gyökér particióval keljen veszõdnie.

----------

## SysOP XXL

Azt tapasztaltam én is, mint Danuvius...

Amikor visszatértem a FreeBSD világába tett kiruccanásomból, gondoltam kipróbálom a reiser4-et én is.

Már a telepítés úgy suhant, hogy öcsémmel együtt így néztünk:  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

De mostanra nekem is belassult. A helyfoglalást nem vettem észre, nem figyeltem eddig. Két pillanatnyi áramszünet miatt eddig kétszer kellett teljes fájlrendszer-újraépítést végeznem, alkalmanként másfél óra...

A következő fájlrendszer, amit kipróbálok, az ext3 lesz dir_index opcióval. A legújabb love-sources threadjében olvastam, hogy most az tűnik a leggyorsabbnak.

----------

## ProTech

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> Két pillanatnyi áramszünet miatt eddig kétszer kellett teljes fájlrendszer-újraépítést végeznem, alkalmanként másfél óra...

 

Ezalatt mit ertesz? Nem az a lenyege a journaling fajlrendszereknek, hogy gyorsan helyrealljon? Nekem reiser3 alatt, ez megvan kevesebb mint egy perc alatt. Adatvesztes?

----------

## Bodri

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

>  Két pillanatnyi áramszünet miatt eddig kétszer kellett teljes fájlrendszer-újraépítést végeznem, alkalmanként másfél óra...

 

Ezt én se értem. Én évek óta használom a reiser3-at és sohasem volt még adatvesztésem, áramszünet, vagy fagyás esetén. Igaz én eddig - mostmár bevallom - csak SuSE-t használtam és ök eléggé favorizáljak ezt a fájlrendszert.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

>  *SysOP XXL wrote:*    Két pillanatnyi áramszünet miatt eddig kétszer kellett teljes fájlrendszer-újraépítést végeznem, alkalmanként másfél óra... 
> 
> Ezt én se értem. Én évek óta használom a reiser3-at és sohasem volt még adatvesztésem, áramszünet, vagy fagyás esetén. Igaz én eddig - mostmár bevallom - csak SuSE-t használtam és ök eléggé favorizáljak ezt a fájlrendszert.

 

Nem tudom hogy mire utal SysOP XXL, de a reiser3 és a reiser4 ég és föld.  A reiser4-es nem is "journaling" fájlrendszer.  Röviden: csak névben van közük egymáshoz, másban nem igen.

Emellett én is reiser3 rajongó vagyok, és szerintem a legjobb fájlrendszer.  De a reiser4-en még kell ám dolgozni még mielött élvezhetõ lesz.

----------

## Bodri

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> A reiser4-es nem is "journaling" fájlrendszer.  Röviden: csak névben van közük egymáshoz, másban nem igen.

 

Hú én ebbe nem lennék biztos, de lehet. Nincs kedvem utánajárni, eleg zavaros a HP-jük.  :Smile: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

>  *Danuvius wrote:*   A reiser4-es nem is "journaling" fájlrendszer.  Röviden: csak névben van közük egymáshoz, másban nem igen. 
> 
> Hú én ebbe nem lennék biztos, de lehet. Nincs kedvem utánajárni, eleg zavaros a HP-jük. 

 

Melyék részben?  A reiser4 100% biztos nem journallin fájlrendszer.

És annyira forradalmi hogy olyan dolgokat mûvel hogy egyes programozók úgy vélik a fájlrendszer alatti rétegbe kéne beépíteni egyes részeit.

Ezért tippelem hogy a forráskódoknak nincs is sok köze egymáshoz.  Persze mindkettõ Hans Reiser mûve.

A wikipedia szerint Reiser4 (angol) a Reiser4-es "from scratch" avagy "semmibõl kezdett".

----------

## Bodri

Pont a példának hozott link legelején szerepel:

"efficient journaling through wandering logs,"

ez az én szerény angol tudásom alapján pont aztmondja, hogy naplózó, mintahogy logikusan annak is kell lennije.

Hogy belül mi van az az ő magánügye. Az meg hogy miért nem működött egy időután jól az alaposabb vizsgálatot igényel. Mindenesetre ezek nagyon sokféleképp paraméterezhetők.

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Pont a példának hozott link legelején szerepel:
> 
> "efficient journaling through wandering logs,"
> 
> ez az én szerény angol tudásom alapján pont aztmondja, hogy naplózó, mintahogy logikusan annak is kell lennije.
> ...

 

Hmmm... igazad van.  Annyira hangoskodnak az "atomikussággal" hogy meggyõztem magam hogy "atomikus" "naplózás" *helyett*, nem *mellett*.  :Wink:   Köszi a kijavítást.

----------

## Bodri

Hú, iszonyú helyesírási hibákkal írok már. Lassan menni kéne, mert itt mindjárt reggel.  :Smile: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *Bodri wrote:*   

> Hú, iszonyú helyesírási hibákkal írok már. Lassan menni kéne, mert itt mindjárt reggel. 

 

"mintahogy logikusan annak is kell lennije."  :Very Happy: 

Sebaj, holnap is nap--hacsak nem a Google 30 perces elérhetetlensége kezdte meg a világvégét.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *ProTech wrote:*   

>  *SysOP XXL wrote:*   Két pillanatnyi áramszünet miatt eddig kétszer kellett teljes fájlrendszer-újraépítést végeznem, alkalmanként másfél óra... 
> 
> Ezalatt mit ertesz? Nem az a lenyege a journaling fajlrendszereknek, hogy gyorsan helyrealljon? Nekem reiser3 alatt, ez megvan kevesebb mint egy perc alatt. Adatvesztes?

 

Azt értem hogy:

 *Quote:*   

> * Celeria bootol
> 
> <Celeria> Nincs reiser4 a /dev/hde4-en!
> 
> <Celeria> Nincs gyökérfájlrendszer! Meghalok!
> ...

 

----------

## SysOP XXL

Itt van az osz, itt van ujra...

Ma bejelentette a reiser4em, hogy megdoglik. Negy oraja kuzdok megallas nelkul a rendszerem kimentesen, hogy ne kelljen ujratelepitenem...

Folyamatos fennakadasok vannak, 13 vegzetes hiba a reiser4en, fagyasok, segfaultok... Es a liveCDn nincs ekezetem  :Sad: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> Itt van az osz, itt van ujra...
> 
> Ma bejelentette a reiser4em, hogy megdoglik. Negy oraja kuzdok megallas nelkul a rendszerem kimentesen, hogy ne kelljen ujratelepitenem...
> 
> Folyamatos fennakadasok vannak, 13 vegzetes hiba a reiser4en, fagyasok, segfaultok... Es a liveCDn nincs ekezetem 

 

De ha nem sikerül megjavítani akkor is menj el ahoz a fodrászhoz!  Ne a Kecskeméti Haj- és Arcszõrzet-gondozó Gazdaság igya meg ennek a nyavajás Reiser4-nek a levét!!

Viccen kívül együttérzek veled.  Remélem csinálsz rendszeres backup-okat egy kafa kis DVD íróval.

----------

## SysOP XXL

Kész... Meghalt... A /etc fele hiányzik, nincsenek felhasználók, nem tudok belemenni  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Szerdán helyrerakom, addig marad a vindózxp  :Crying or Very sad: 

NE TEGYETEK FEL REISER4-ET, HA KEDVES AZ ÉLETETEK!

Danuvius: Nem ismerem a vállalatot, de lehet megkeresem őket  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Danuvius

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> Kész... Meghalt... A /etc fele hiányzik, nincsenek felhasználók, nem tudok belemenni 
> 
> Szerdán helyrerakom, addig marad a vindózxp 
> 
> NE TEGYETEK FEL REISER4-ET, HA KEDVES AZ ÉLETETEK!
> ...

 

Mit szolnal egy stage4.tar.bz2-hez?

Csak tar -xzpf /mnt/cd/stage4.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo egy mukodo rendszerhez:

- alapveto rendszer

- screen

- X.org

- minimalis KDE: kicker, konsole, konqueror, kate

Mindezt 386-re forditva 686-os optimizalassal.

Ez annyit erne hogy adna egy 100% mukodokepes Gentoo rendszert amig ujraepited a sajatodat.  (amit persze tudsz csinalni egy kesz rendszerbol is, livecd nelkul is)

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> Mit szolnal egy stage4.tar.bz2-hez?
> 
> Csak tar -xzpf /mnt/cd/stage4.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo egy mukodo rendszerhez:
> 
> - alapveto rendszer
> ...

 

Hol találok olyat? Egész jól hangzik...

Nem veszett el mindenem amúgy. A /usr sértetlen, a /opt szintén, egyedül csak a /etc szállt el... Gondoltam, hogy rádobok valamilyen stage-et kibelezve... Mondjuk a /bin /sbin és /etc részét... Aztán azt kipofozva feltámasztanám...

Sajnos ma még nem tudom megpróbálni... Holnap történelemérettségi...

----------

## Danuvius

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> Hol találok olyat? Egész jól hangzik...
> 
> Nem veszett el mindenem amúgy. A /usr sértetlen, a /opt szintén, egyedül csak a /etc szállt el... Gondoltam, hogy rádobok valamilyen stage-et kibelezve... Mondjuk a /bin /sbin és /etc részét... Aztán azt kipofozva feltámasztanám...
> 
> Sajnos ma még nem tudom megpróbálni... Holnap történelemérettségi...

 

Holnapra csinalok neked egyet.  :Wink: 

Tomoritve olyan 460 MB korul van, ha jol emlekszem.  Van valami otleted ennek a hosszutavo host-olasara?  Nem banom egyszer-ketszer atadni masnak kozvetlen... de azert sok nagy meg tobbre is megy mint sok kicsi.

Felkeresre seedelt bittorrent tan?  Ez a legegyszerubb... bar nem vagyok biztos hogy legjobb.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> Holnapra csinalok neked egyet. 
> 
> Tomoritve olyan 460 MB korul van, ha jol emlekszem.  Van valami otleted ennek a hosszutavo host-olasara?  Nem banom egyszer-ketszer atadni masnak kozvetlen... de azert sok nagy meg tobbre is megy mint sok kicsi.
> 
> Felkeresre seedelt bittorrent tan?  Ez a legegyszerubb... bar nem vagyok biztos hogy legjobb.

 

Sajnos jobb ötletem nincs hirtelen... Nekem még az FTP szerveremmel el tudnád küldeni, de több embert a kapcsolatom nem igazán bír ki...

----------

## Danuvius

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

>  *Danuvius wrote:*   Holnapra csinalok neked egyet. 
> 
> Tomoritve olyan 460 MB korul van, ha jol emlekszem.  Van valami otleted ennek a hosszutavo host-olasara?  Nem banom egyszer-ketszer atadni masnak kozvetlen... de azert sok nagy meg tobbre is megy mint sok kicsi.
> 
> Felkeresre seedelt bittorrent tan?  Ez a legegyszerubb... bar nem vagyok biztos hogy legjobb. 
> ...

 

Az FTP otlet igy elso menetre jo lesz.  :Wink: 

Szelessavon vagy?  Nekem a feltoltes sajnos maximum 60 KB (kilobyte--nem kilobit) masodpercenkent.  Elvileg 2-3 ora alatt meglehet egy 500 MB... felteve ha tudsz letolteni legalabb evvel a sebesseggel.

----------

## SysOP XXL

 *Danuvius wrote:*   

> Az FTP otlet igy elso menetre jo lesz. 
> 
> Szelessavon vagy?  Nekem a feltoltes sajnos maximum 60 KB (kilobyte--nem kilobit) masodpercenkent.  Elvileg 2-3 ora alatt meglehet egy 500 MB... felteve ha tudsz letolteni legalabb evvel a sebesseggel.

 

Azon vagyok, 130-140-nel tudok is tölteni.

Hogy a topichoz is szóljak, az ext3+dir_index egész jónak tűnik sebességre. A love-sources threadjében bővebben beszélnek arról, hogy miért és hogy jó...

A dir_index bekapcsolásához ezt a parancsot kell kiadni:

```
tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/hdXY
```

Ezután a létrejövő könyvtárak már az új rendszer szerint rendeződnek el. A meglévő könyvtárak ezzel a paranccsal rendezhetők át:

```
e2fsck -D /dev/hdXY
```

----------

## SysOP XXL

Szerda délután-este, több órás munkával sikerült feltámasztanom a rendszert a 2005.0 stage3 segítségével. Mondhatni szerencsés voltam, csak a /root, a /etc, a /lib, a /bin és a /sbin sérült meg. Ezeket visszamásoltam liveCDvel, így most már ismét a GNOME felületem alatt vagyok  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## vassdoki

 *SysOP XXL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A dir_index bekapcsolásához ezt a parancsot kell kiadni:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Biztosan én vagyok a hülye, de a másodikat valószínűleg nem emerge -u world és X futtatása alatt kell kiadni...

Elsőre nemet nyomtam, amikor visszakérdezett, hogy biztosan akarom-e futtatni, másodikra azt gondoltam nem lehet baj. Hát onnantól fogva nem láttam a / partícióm  :Smile:  Még a shutdown sem működött.

Szerencsére egy fedora core 2 install cd bebootolt (lévén grub sem látszott) és a e2fsck rendberakta...

Szóval óvatosan vagy okosan futtassátok a e2fsck-t, nekem egyik sem sikerült.

----------

## SysOP XXL

Elismerem, ezt nem mondtam, bocs azoktól, akik vadul nekimentek.

Bemountolt partíción megcsinálni szigorúan tilos!, csak LiveCD-ről szabad! (Kivéve mazochistáknak)

----------

